# Quelle commerciali, che non lasciano il segno, ma che ti piacciono lo stesso



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube;Jaha10-onPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jaha10-onPE[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube;5NV6Rdv1a3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NV6Rdv1a3I[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube;e-fA-gBCkj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-fA-gBCkj0[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube;n8qL_u_4L3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8qL_u_4L3M[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube;eeudcFVYiPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeudcFVYiPc[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube;F90Cw4l-8NY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F90Cw4l-8NY[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube;xyqQ4iT4IeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyqQ4iT4IeU[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube;Yjl890_qwf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjl890_qwf4[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube;OpQFFLBMEPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpQFFLBMEPI[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube;yTCDVfMz15M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTCDVfMz15M[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube;RRGSHvlu9Ss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRGSHvlu9Ss[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube;4iT8gVwuiNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iT8gVwuiNs[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;iNVlPl4MW_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNVlPl4MW_w[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;lWA2pjMjpBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWA2pjMjpBs[/video]


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Maggio 2013)

Sorry, non me ne frega nulla di questi video, ma sono tanto contenta di vederti


----------



## Leda (1 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sorry, non me ne frega nulla di questi video, ma sono tanto contenta di vederti


Invece a me piacciono praticamente tutti! :festa:

[video=youtube;q66v9kv1F24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q66v9kv1F24[/video]


----------



## Leda (1 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PVzljDmoPVs]http://youtu.be/PVzljDmoPVs[/video]

:inlove:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2013)

Ben tornata Quintina.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Invece a me piacciono praticamente tutti! :festa:
> 
> [video=youtube;q66v9kv1F24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q66v9kv1F24[/video]


idem


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> idem


Ehi mela senti a cosa sto lavorando oggi...
Ma senti questa ragazzina dell'età di mia figlia...la quale è rimasta con la bocca aperta e non ha osato proferir verbo...
Jackie Evancho!

[video=youtube;bSj31u3urvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSj31u3urvs[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (1 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehi mela senti a cosa sto lavorando oggi...
> Ma senti questa ragazzina dell'età di mia figlia...la quale è rimasta con la bocca aperta e non ha osato proferir verbo...
> Jackie Evancho!
> 
> [video=youtube;bSj31u3urvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSj31u3urvs[/video]



Da pelle d'oca ...davvero...


----------



## lunaiena (1 Maggio 2013)

La fine è imperdibile...
ci sono anche rimasta male...

[video=youtube_share;6Lh7Zg8WXwU]http://youtu.be/6Lh7Zg8WXwU[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;YDBbEG-0pfQ]http://youtu.be/YDBbEG-0pfQ[/video]


----------



## Leda (3 Maggio 2013)

Questa c'è già? Sono pigra, non ho voglia di controllare 

Nel caso mancasse, bisogna rimediare!


[video=youtube_share;kYtGl1dX5qI]http://youtu.be/kYtGl1dX5qI[/video]


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;EDwb9jOVRtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDwb9jOVRtU[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Maggio 2013)

*Aicha*

[video=youtube;iIyyPsqRweE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIyyPsqRweE[/video]


----------



## Leda (12 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PlYMZHn-6jA]http://youtu.be/PlYMZHn-6jA[/video]

Il video poi... non vi innamora? :inlove:


----------



## Leda (22 Maggio 2013)

Ellapeppa, CHE VIDEO! 



[video=youtube_share;6Lh7Zg8WXwU]http://youtu.be/6Lh7Zg8WXwU[/video]


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;ss_chiVlDlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss_chiVlDlk[/video]

che figata!


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;SmM0653YvXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmM0653YvXU[/video]

idem!


----------



## Arianna (25 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;QSrfnxMGqeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSrfnxMGqeQ[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;5dbEhBKGOtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dbEhBKGOtY[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;uuZE_IRwLNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuZE_IRwLNI[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;VcvNc3gDu4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcvNc3gDu4Q[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;IPKAwJKGSDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPKAwJKGSDc[/video]


----------



## Hari (28 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;oyUCulAmKHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyUCulAmKHE[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Maggio 2013)

Hari ha detto:


> [video=youtube;oyUCulAmKHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyUCulAmKHE[/video]


Hai sbagliato thread


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Vabbè dai.

[video=youtube;Jaha10-onPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jaha10-onPE[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;k0BWlvnBmIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0BWlvnBmIE[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;Tqjl4nRSorM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tqjl4nRSorM[/video]


----------



## Sole (28 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;iEPTlhBmwRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEPTlhBmwRg[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;yyDUC1LUXSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyDUC1LUXSU[/video]


----------



## Leda (6 Giugno 2013)

Politicamente scorretto... 


[video=youtube_share;QXMUY4deXs0]http://youtu.be/QXMUY4deXs0[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Giugno 2013)

[video=youtube;qRGnXhZ5RuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRGnXhZ5RuU[/video]


----------



## Leda (11 Giugno 2013)

[video=youtube_share;jUe8uoKdHao]http://youtu.be/jUe8uoKdHao[/video]


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2013)

[video=youtube;4iT8gVwuiNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iT8gVwuiNs[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (2 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;uD423NlQGYQ]http://youtu.be/uD423NlQGYQ[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (2 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;8lfhBhjrtpQ]http://youtu.be/8lfhBhjrtpQ[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (2 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;oKnwHAGXvlE]http://youtu.be/oKnwHAGXvlE[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (2 Luglio 2013)

un grande Alex

[video=youtube_share;3T-2GDyqUV8]http://youtu.be/3T-2GDyqUV8[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (2 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-5-Bj6kQzB4]http://youtu.be/-5-Bj6kQzB4[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (2 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;q5SG7U76tls]http://youtu.be/q5SG7U76tls[/video]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;i-qsDYrP6Do]http://youtu.be/i-qsDYrP6Do[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (12 Luglio 2013)

Le parole del pezzo finale di Jovanotti son da brivido

[video=youtube;zP9KWG-Y5OM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP9KWG-Y5OM&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (13 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;kPfwxYt4xNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPfwxYt4xNk&feature=player_detai lpage[/video]

Anche se devo dire che forse non è proprio adatto mettere i Baustelle tra i commerciali.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (13 Luglio 2013)

Vi piace Max Gazzé? a me tanto. Lo trovo originalissimo

Buscopann[video=youtube;Ej0ME8xdiF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej0ME8xdiF8&feature=player_detai  lpage[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (13 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;BzBf43PW1EA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzBf43PW1EA&feature=player_detai  lpage[/video]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> [video=youtube;kPfwxYt4xNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPfwxYt4xNk&feature=player_detai lpage[/video]
> 
> Anche se devo dire che forse non è proprio adatto mettere i Baustelle tra i commerciali.
> 
> Buscopann


Infatti


----------



## Flavia (17 Luglio 2013)

questa solo
perchè mi ricorda....
[video=youtube;ITS3xPptreI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITS3xPptreI[/video]


----------



## Flavia (17 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vi piace Max Gazzé? a me tanto. Lo trovo originalissimo
> 
> Buscopann[video=youtube;Ej0ME8xdiF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej0ME8xdiF8&feature=player_detai  lpage[/video]


originale, ma anche
bravo ed ironico
:smile:


----------



## Leda (15 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6nL-wi41wp4]http://youtu.be/6nL-wi41wp4[/video]


_I know you're tired
of loving, of loving
with nobody to love
nobody, 
nobody_​


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2013)

[video=youtube_share;4pBo-GL9SRg]http://youtu.be/4pBo-GL9SRg[/video]


----------



## Leda (18 Ottobre 2013)

[video=youtube_share;jofNR_WkoCE]http://youtu.be/jofNR_WkoCE[/video]

Il tormentone teen del momento :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (23 Ottobre 2013)

*ora*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxgqpCdOKak


ecco ora sono andata in fissa per questa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;6Cp6mKbRTQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Cp6mKbRTQY[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;LiEMLOk9BwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiEMLOk9BwU[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;mWRsgZuwf_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWRsgZuwf_8[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;hHUbLv4ThOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHUbLv4ThOo#aid=P90TvbKUbtA[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;EHkozMIXZ8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHkozMIXZ8w[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;o3mP3mJDL2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3mP3mJDL2k[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;0KSOMA3QBU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KSOMA3QBU0[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;XjwZAa2EjKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjwZAa2EjKA[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;NF-kLy44Hls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF-kLy44Hls&list=AL94UKMTqg-9B6Tg9tGUuOKEWlN0VueVEW[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube_share;pNRc6Yeyq9A]http://youtu.be/pNRc6Yeyq9A[/video]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Aprile 2014)

*la logica non è sincera*

[video=youtube_share;5QBjN7dGgOc]http://youtu.be/5QBjN7dGgOc[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (22 Aprile 2014)

*Ma che figata di canzone...*

[video=youtube;CAMWdvo71ls]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAMWdvo71ls&list=PLlSCtMZuKPNGqE  XTv9JKqu4NA6qLMTYwC&index=1[/video]


----------

